# Fall Run??



## Cobiacatcher (Sep 30, 2007)

When the hell is the fall run going to happen?!?

I went Monday night, looked out in the gulf from Portafino all the way to chicken bone beach, then jumped over to the sound/bay side and checked the pass as well..... SAW ZERO FLOUNDER! 

I figured these couple cold fronts would get em moving. They have been catching flounder off the piers and getting a bunch spearfishing on the inshore wrecks. 

Anyone seeing any fish?


----------



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

Same story over here at Panama bays and pass this past weekend.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

There really wasn't one last year around Pensacola. Sounds like this year to. The numbers on bay flounder have been way down the last couple of years.


----------



## dantheman1 (Apr 28, 2008)

It's possible they have been running during the day given how rough it has been recently as well as the poor water clarity.


----------



## Best Defense (Nov 8, 2007)

I have noticed a major decline since the fall of 2010. After the BP oil spill.

Had several friends working the spill in the bay and every time they encountered an oil patch in the bay they were instructed to spray it with correctsit (spelling) until it sank.

Still pisses me off.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

You will stare at sand till you turn blue in the face anticipating this infamous " fall run". It's not what everyone makes it out to be. As some others have already stated the numbers of both species of flounder are down, especially the Southerns.


----------



## Cobiacatcher (Sep 30, 2007)

Yeah I'm not expecting to walk across flounder out there, It's just there is nothing out there... I was kind of surprised that there was nothing in the gulf or the pass.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Everyone is over thinking this the commercial guys have been bringing in 80 + pounds every night!! See y'all tonight!!!


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Yeah but it's gulfs not southerns.


----------



## Night Shift (Nov 5, 2012)

Yes. Kinda slim. Still getting a few. Got a trip Saturday night, will try to give a report. The flounder we have been getting lately are gulfies. Kinda small.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

The fall runs run in cycles. A couple years of great runs a couple years of lean runs. At least thats how its been for the last 40 years. But hell yes lets blame it on B P maybe they will dish out a few thousand more.


----------



## darsinika (Apr 18, 2010)

*surf*

we lost so much sand from the south winds that dunes were taken out and the wooden walk ways are blocked for safety:thumbup:, i think the flounder are out very deep


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

I may be wrong but we went out last Friday and hit some of the traditional 
flounder spots for this tie of year and either they just aren't there in numbers or they aren't biting.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

I managed several in the gulf yesterday, including some nice ones. Several were full of roe.

Edit- noticed this was the gigging forum after I posted. These were taken on rod/reel in deep water.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobiacatcher (Sep 30, 2007)

Walked aournd last night for a an hour or so with my 5 year old, she wanted to go crab hunting.. Picked up a few blue crabs and several stone crab claws. Saw several baby flounder about 2-3" long not much else. We were on the sound side near peg legs


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

give it time we havent had 1 real cod front this fall the comercial guys are getting them because they go 5 or more nights a week and know where they are its lots of work so they stay tight lipped yes it has been slow the last 5 years probobly because of the spill but wait for the first night in the 30s with a 20 knot north wind and they will be there i wont its not worth it anymore but those are the nights they flood the passes


----------

